# nfs server  not responding



## Shamrock (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi,

I've found problem with one my servers with NFS client recently. I got lot of: 
	
	



```
nfs server not responding
```

I use 4 different connections in fstab to 4 different mount points on the same array but different volumes (mounting options are the same).

Only one replies with info like 
	
	



```
nfs server  not responding
```
 Rest work fine.

Any idea what could be wrong ?

Best regards,

Shamrock


----------



## rastan (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm also trying to get nfs server to work with linux client in 9.0-HEAD. Nfs service totally frozen during mount, even can't kill via -KILL or -9. System is not able to reboot until doing hard reset every time, which causes disk-check in sequel.


----------



## jkcarrol (Nov 4, 2010)

rastan said:
			
		

> I'm also trying to get nfs server to work with linux client in 9.0-HEAD. Nfs service totally frozen during mount, even can't kill via -KILL or -9. System is not able to reboot until doing hard reset every time, which causes disk-check in sequel.



Seeing the same thing on an 8.1-STABLE csup from 11/3. nfsd refuses to die and I can't mount any of the nfs servers' shares except one. If I reboot to my kernel build on 11/2, it works fine. So the recent commits to the NFS code has really hosed the NFS server (v3, if it matters, I'm not using v4 yet afaik).

I hope this is resolved soon, we're getting fairly close to the beginnings of the 8.2-RELEASE cycle, so something this big really should get addressed soon.


----------



## rastan (Nov 7, 2010)

Issued:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=152022


----------



## rastan (Nov 8, 2010)

It seems it has fixed via latest commits on nfs code.

I have no issue with 11/07 build so far.


----------

